# Quick building methods



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

What does everyone who makes their own building to make balk buildings? Since I stupidly sold my buildings I will have to replace them in the new layout. This time I want to make it a little easier on myself and have building that will be viewed in the distance not be quit as detailed. It seem to me I saw an article with someone making buildings out of 1 inch foam insulation.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug,

Here is my page on using foam.

http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/foamcutter/foamcutter.htm

I found with a little practice you can make nice buildings from foam.

Take care,
Yogi


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

Fascinating information. I read through it quickly, but it seems you use the Tippi for the rough cutting and then the wood burning tool for the detail work. o you have any pictures of the completed buildings? 

Peter.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Lawrence Wallace on 01/18/2009 8:12 PM
Doug,

Here is my page on using foam.

http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/foamcutter/foamcutter.htm

I found with a little practice you can make nice buildings from foam.

Take care,
Yogi




Thanks for info. I think this is what I remember, now I can get a jump on the building plan since I stuck in the house with the cold.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Dough, 

Have you ever tried plastic cardboard? 

Here is a link to a post I put up the other day. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/7/postid/78203/view/topic/Default.aspx


f I can be of further help on anything just contact me. 

Take care, 
Yogi


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Lawrence Wallace on 01/28/2009 3:07 PM
Dough, 

Have you ever tried plastic cardboard? 

Here is a link to a post I put up the other day. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/7/postid/78203/view/topic/Default.aspx


f I can be of further help on anything just contact me. 

Take care, 
Yogi

No I don't recall seeing it before. I just read most of your web sight and it looks like something I will be trying.

Thanks,

Doug


----------

